# White Shadow Swatches



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 4, 2007)

Thought I'd take out all my white shadows/es pencils to swatch in hopes it'll help someone. 

All swatches done on NC15 skin. Lumene Beauty Base (clear mattiffying mu base) was used on arm.


----------

